# This could be big.



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Dwyane Wade just hurt his shoulder REALLY bad. He is literally in tears with pain, is in a wheel chair being helped off the court.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Isn't he ALWAYS in tears after an injury? Maybe that's just me...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Best wishes to Wade. That looked pretty bad. I hope he's not seriously hurt.

EDIT - It looked like it could have been a dislocated elbow.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hibachi! said:


> Isn't he ALWAYS in tears after an injury? Maybe that's just me...


It didn't look like he was overdramatizing this injury. This was the real deal.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Didn't catch it tho... If Wade is out this is a lottery team...


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

something got dislocated for sure.... i cant imagine how much pain those cause but they have a deep history of causing that much pain. wade was screaming for pain on the sideline. the wheelchair was surprising though. never seen sommeone get wheelchaired off the floor in the NBA


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, this has to suck. Looks separated, or hyper extended...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> Dwyane Wade just hurt his shoulder REALLY bad. He is literally in tears with pain, is in a wheel chair being helped off the court.


Dont you know that Wade is just acting, watch him showed up in the 4rd quarter with 4 seconds remaining.

D-Fake at it again!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Tragic for Miami if it is serious but I think he will miss 2 weeks?
And come back get Miami into playoffs. Now Miami will really be looking at a trade.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

it was a shoulder injury, i believe


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow that can't be good. Now they have till 3:00 tomorrow!


----------



## MoscowHeel (Dec 25, 2006)

Looked bad. Career-changing bad.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i remember when kobe messed up his shoulder a couple seasons ago shooting that deep jumper and getting jammed by a defender when coming down, was this something similar?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

he was swiping at battier, got his hand stuck on shames arm and got it twisted back around his body.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I will say that the injury itself did not look too bad, but seeing Wade in that much pain...the guy had to be wheeled off the floor for a SHOULDER injury...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn..... hopefully he is alright...


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Taking him via stretcher to the hospital, just reported. Will not travel back with the team.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

OFFICIAL: Wade will stay in Houston tonight to get X-Rays, will not play tomorrow.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I am disappointed.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

shoulder injuries are no good. Rashard lewis has some kind of chronic shoulder injury(name slips me now) that his shoulder will come out of socket at random times. its happened a couple times, and its a really scary sight to see a grown man scream in pain like that, and anyone whos dislocated an appendege would know how excrutiating it is.


----------



## MoscowHeel (Dec 25, 2006)

He had a great career while it lasted. It's sad it's over so soon.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ahh shut up, good thing it's not his shooting shoulder.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

My brother dislocated his shoulder and he cried like a baby too.An orthopedist was there and put it back in for him,but he didn't keep it immobilized long enough and it kept coming back out of the socket or whatever


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I wonder if Wade is out for the season, if Miami will trade Shaq to a contender for some young talent.


----------



## MoscowHeel (Dec 25, 2006)

Out for the season is pretty optimistic. I hope he is just able to play organized ball again.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

.......and Dallas is looking for some A1 sauce to go with that steak. I think he'll be out for 1-2weeks. Looked like his arm tweaked in a direction that it wasn't supposed to go.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

MoscowHeel said:


> Out for the season is pretty optimistic. I hope he is just able to play organized ball again.


Do you think he'll be able to even bounce a ball again!?


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

scared that he cant back up the comments he made when they play the Mavs tomorrow???


nah but on a serious note, hope its not serious


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Scratched shoulder, BOOK IT, dude is a drama queen gets wheeled out in a wheel chair like he was shot in the leg or something. 2-3 weeks at worse, strained rotator or something like that. 

he might have that Kobe shoulder thing from like 2 years ago. he missed only a few games. He'll wear a shoulder strap.


----------



## MoscowHeel (Dec 25, 2006)

I had a similar injury once. He will probably need surgery if he doesn't want it popping out every time there is much physical contact. Surgery would put him out about 4 months.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

D Wade is one of my favorite players...I hate to see him like this...


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Dwade first one armed player in bball history?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

MoscowHeel said:


> I had a similar injury once. He will probably need surgery if he doesn't want it popping out every time there is much physical contact. Surgery would put him out about 4 months.


So you're telling me that Miami will finish 9th in the East, win the lottery, and draft Greg Oden?


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Lets all stop pretending to be ****ing doctors and wait for the report concerning his injury to be published.

And lets stop being disrespectful when someone's injured, hate or dislike aside. That's being a complete asshat.

Grow the **** up.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

i'm basically opening myself up to all attacks, and displeasure is welcome, but a wheelchair? it's like he's taking acting lessons from rick fox.

all snickering aside, here's :cheers: to d-wade's quick and full recovery. i really, really hope that his injury is not as bad it's being made out to be. as a competitor you always want to beat the others guys WITH their best player on the field.

another agitating note: more proof that although they're the best athletes in the world, basketball players are also the biggest pinochas.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Dude was crying and to me Wade's as tough as they come so the pain must've been pretty ****ing bad. Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

A dislocated shoulder is not the end of a basketball career. Chris WEbber dislocated his shoulder in 1994 and he played well into his prime. Webber tried to play without having surgery but his shoulder popped out again from a hard foul from none other than Charles Oakley. Hopefully the injury is not that bad, but if it is similar to WEbber's case, I would expect Wade to try play this season again and ultimately have surgery in the offseason.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

After what I have read, I wont be seeing this. I wish him the best though


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

The injury didn't look bad. The pain on his face, though, was pure agonizing. I feel for him. 

But a wheel chair? 

For your shoulder? 

And later. 

A stretcher. 

For your still injured shoulder. 

I'm not calling him a wimp. I'm sure he was in legitimate pain. No way would he cry on National TV for a fake injury. But the overdramatizing of it all just puts more credence in the "Wade is a drama queen" rhetoric.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Diagnosis is a severe dislocation, and he was taken to the hospital because it couldn't be popped back in at the arena....

pretty much = season over. Chalk this one up as the season we couldn't get 1 full game in with our championship roster


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Some of you guys are absoultely incredible. What did he do to you personally that you are talking trash while he is being sent to a hospital? Did he shoot you? If not, get the **** over him beating your team and give him some respect.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The real messed up part is the damn Heat will be getting a lottery pick


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

give Dwayne a break, he gets injured because he ain't afraid of the physical play. Lets hope he'll recover quickly and well, it'd be a shame if this was anything chronic


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

im just hoping there is no ligament damage that would affect him after this season


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

magic_bryant said:


> The injury didn't look bad. The pain on his face, though, was pure agonizing. I feel for him.
> 
> But a wheel chair?
> 
> ...


I think the diagnosis showed why he needed the chair

they couldn't pop the shoulder back into place at the arena. They wanted to support it on something not to risk any strain on it to make it worse....im not a doctor or anything, but to me it would seem stupid to walk around with your shoulder hanging out of place when you have the option of a wheelchair to prop it up on so it doesn't hang.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Heat fans and really basketball fans in general need to hope for a few things

1.Hope he's not out for the season
2.Hope he doesn't come back too early to try and save his team and do some really permanent damage
3.Hope this isn't chronic
4.Hope it was just very painful but something he'll get over within a few weeks


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow, I saw the injury and for some reason it didn't look bad to me. I'll have to view another highlight of it. Its a shame that he goes down like this, get well Wade.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

even when he does come back, there is the risk he wont attack the rim as often. considering he doesnt have a good jumper, it would be a shame to see him become a jump shooter


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

> Wade so contorted his left shoulder that the medical staff did not want to risk contact as he was taken off the court. Wade grimaced on the bench amid a futile attempt to pop the shoulder back into place, before a wheelchair was summoned.


Now you know why Wade was taken off in a wheel chair DO NOT INSULT OTHERS


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Wade if the futrue of the Heat.

This draft is apparently going to be pretty good. I would be tempted to drop the season from a Heat point of view and look for a good lottery pick. 

76ers Bucks Celtics will most likely(but not definately) finish below the Heat but not the rest.
Imagine Wade Shaq and someone like Joakim Noah (they wont finish low enough to get Oden or Durant).


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

GP, Zo, Shaq, Riley, EJ


We don't exactly have time to wait for next season. This is it.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

myst said:


> Now you know why Wade was taken off in a wheel chair you *hungry, hungry hippos.*


he should of disregarded the wheelchair the professional trainer sent for him because he is a MAN

yea, people are pretty pathetic. At least know whats going on before spewing the hate


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> even when he does come back, there is the risk he wont attack the rim as often. considering he doesnt have a good jumper, it would be a shame to see him become a jump shooter


Oh no. He doesn't have a good jumper? Didn't you learn from Gilbert Arenas and Josh Howard?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sure are a lot of classless scumbags on this board let me tell ya.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Heated said:


> Sure are a lot of classless scumbags on this board let me tell ya.


Wait, you can't insult others.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry Dwyane, you cried wolf too many times. And that commercial last year was the finishing touch. Things sure do come back and bite you in the ***

:wahmbulance:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Thats enough, just close this damn thread please.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

My condelences to the Heat fans. Hope Wade heals quickly and it's a bit ridiculous that people are ridiculing him for showing pain: his freakin shoulder is out of the damn joint.

Anyways from a strategic perspective is it time for Shaq's back to start acting up and maybe Zo to sit secondary to some mild kidney transplant problems? If I was Riles, time to tank ala SA style when they got Duncan


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

eh, he will be back


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Heated said:


> Sure are a lot of classless scumbags on this board let me tell ya.


Meh, just ignore em. Their all a bunch of kids. It's a shame how bad this world is becoming... and you have kids bashing a player who is most likely out for the season, and could be a long term injury.

I hope Wade makes a full recovery, and maybe even see him again this season.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The Heat will never tank.

Time for Shaq to dominate and Zo to play the PF and this become a half-court inside game. Old school Knicks style winning 80-75.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> even when he does come back, there is the risk he wont attack the rim as often. considering he doesnt have a good jumper, it would be a shame to see him become a jump shooter


no one wants to see another vince carter :no:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

myst said:


> The Heat will never tank.
> 
> Time for Shaq to dominate and Zo to play the PF and this become a half-court inside game. Old school Knicks style winning 80-75.


shaq is 34 years old. If he overexerts his body now, there will be *nothing* in his tank for the postseason.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Man, he had to be wheeled out on a wheelchair for a _shoulder_ injury. It's clearly very serious. I hope he gets better sooner rather than later.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Gravity for anyone dissing on the shoulder injury. Gravity.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

myst said:


> The Heat will never tank.
> 
> Time for Shaq to dominate and Zo to play the PF and this become a half-court inside game. Old school Knicks style winning 80-75.


That would be sweet to watch. Sissy ball won't allow it though.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

in other news. 

Pat Riley says he will take another leave of absence, this time due to dental problems.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

im not sure which is worse, posters playing doctor and saying the know what is wrong with his shoulder and how long he will be out, or posters who claim they would make a better coach then __________


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the injury didn't look very bad at all when it happened, but there wade clearly was not acting in any way.

however, for everyone hoping he comes back soon, i would rather him wait out the rest of the season if this is something serious and not risk further even worse injury.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

D-Wade may be a flop machine, but Jesus guys...show a little humanity.

Best wishes for Wade and the Heat. Hope he isn't hurt too badly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope he's okay...it sucks seeing any player go down with an injury. It didn't look bad at first glance, but seeing him screaming on the bench made me realize how serious it was. Hopefully it turns out to be something that's not as bad as we're all thinking.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Even I feel bad for Wade, and I am a mavs fan....

Best wishes to the guy for a quick recovery.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I don't doubt that his shoulder is seriously injured, but there is absolutely nothing, and I mean NOTHING, that you could do to my shoulder that would require me being wheeled out of an arena in a wheel chair. Nothing.

I'm sure it hurt a lot, but he has a history of exagerating injuries so forgive people if they are initially skeptical.

Still, always hate to see anybody get hurt, no matter what their tolerance for pain seems to be.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

MLKG said:


> I don't doubt that his shoulder is seriously injured, but there is absolutely nothing, and I mean NOTHING, that you could do to my shoulder that would require me being wheeled out of an arena in a wheel chair. Nothing.
> 
> Injury or not, the guy is a major drama queen so forgive people if they are initially sceptical about the severity.


Dude... he was crying from the pain.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

MLKG said:
 

> I don't doubt that his shoulder is seriously injured, but there is absolutely nothing, and I mean NOTHING, that you could do to my shoulder that would require me being wheeled out of an arena in a wheel chair. Nothing.
> 
> Injury or not, the guy is a major drama queen so forgive people if they are initially sceptical about the severity.


I thought this was explained already

Culp is a professional trainer..... He couldn't get the shoulder back in place. He sent for the wheelchair to immobilize the shoulder so it wouldn't hang/move when he is walking and get any worse

Wade's supposed to not listen to his trainer and risk his career so you would think he is more of a man? Yea, thank god there are strong men like you in the world


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

If it's dislocated and they don't want to further damage it, they don't want anything pulling/moving it. Do you know what gravity is? Now try to imagine whatever it is that's ****ed up being pulled downward while standing up? Now imagine yourself in a wheel-chair where it isn't dangling downward.


----------



## MoscowHeel (Dec 25, 2006)

At this point we should stop worrying about his return to basketball, and just hope the guy can go on to live a normal life.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yeah he may never walk again :rollseyes:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> D-Fake at it again!!


D-Whistle, actually.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

just watched the clip, not a pretty site. this isn't some crap where vick was pushed out in his wheelchair by the damn owner a couple years ago, he definately needed to remain stationary and support that arm. heres to hoping he recovers soon.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

You hate to see one of the few best players in the league go down like that. I absolutely hate the Heat and their players, but Wade is the one guy I respect a great deal, even if I dislike his theatrics and the whistles he gets. I hope he can recover quickly and this doesn't become too big of a deal in the longrun.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

ugh, check out this gem of a thread a nets fan made earlier...
http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=341783

whats even worse is mods allow the conversation to keep escalating.


----------



## analysis (Jun 8, 2005)

wow, and he was having a mvp type season too

Does anyone have a clip of this?


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't really like Dwyane Wade, but I still hope that he gets better and his injury is not serious. It's not fair to wish injury upon anyone - let alone a great player and someone who isn't a bad guy by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

no one wished injury on him, but at the same time some people don't think you should act as if he was just diagnosed with some terminally ill disease...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This sucks and it's even worse that it happened today. I just hope he recovers soon and is not out for the season.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

MLKG said:


> I don't doubt that his shoulder is seriously injured, but *there is absolutely nothing, and I mean NOTHING, that you could do to my shoulder that would require me being wheeled out of an arena in a wheel chair. Nothing.*
> 
> I'm sure it hurt a lot, but he has a history of exagerating injuries so forgive people if they are initially skeptical.
> 
> Still, always hate to see anybody get hurt, no matter what their tolerance for pain seems to be.


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

sry u just sounded really stupid...


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> ugh, check out this gem of a thread a nets fan made earlier...
> http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=341783
> 
> whats even worse is mods allow the conversation to keep escalating.


This is from that thread



Nets1524512 said:


> Funniest photo of the night LOLOLOOOLOLOLOLOLOL He looks like a cripple LOLOLOLOL
> 
> <IMG SRC="http://espn-i.starwave.com/media/apphoto/HTR11002220509.jpg">


Wow, just wow.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Aussie Baller said:


> This is from that thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the thread is still going,, almost 5 pages now, and the community mod is joining in :clap2:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

NewAgeBaller said:


> the thread is still going,, almost 5 pages now, and the community mod is joining in :clap2:


Mogriffjr (Mod) just closed the thread.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Mogriffjr (Mod) just closed the thread.


Good. Seriously who laughs at a player who is hurting that badly?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I hope we get Kevin Durant.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

LOL I read this on another board...



> UPDATE:
> Still no progress on Wades arm. Everytime a doctor or nurse goes in to touch him, they get called for a foul.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I simply can't believe people are railing on Dwyane for taking a wheelchair back to the locker room.

First of all, did you see how much pain he was in? Sure he sometimes exaggerates contact and injuries, etc. But to anyone with half a brain, it was pretty obvious that this was not being faked or exaggerated. The dude was on the verge of crying. If you're a pro athlete, you don't do that unless it's excruciating.

Second, I imagine most of you have no training in the medical field. I am sure the wheelchair was meant to protect his arm from any muscle or nerve damage. When you don't have the socket joint in your arm together, your shoulder muscles and nerves are particularly susceptible to further damage that would normally be protected by the bones. 

Finally, who cares if you've dislocated your shoulder and walked with it? Who cares if your favorite player "gutted it out" to the locker room by walking? Not all dislocations are the same. Some *are *more severe than others. The most severe dislocations can cause unimaginable pain. 

I don't care if you are a hater, it's pathetic to laugh at a severe injury or somehow question a players toughness when he has one. Toughness isn't ignoring medical advice just to try to "be a man". That's stupidity.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

If I am a professional athlete worth a bazillion dollars I am going to take every precaution possible to ensure I don't mess anything up more than it already is


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Wow, Wade's PROTRADE stock just went down by 24.65% in less than a day, but I guess that is to be expected.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

JO dislocated his shoulder last year (or 2 years ago), and he shot (and made) two free throws with his left hand before walking off the court by himself


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah, I couldn't decide whether he was really injured or not until he sit out of the game for a while. I'm so used to seeing him grimace like he's just been shot every time he falls to the floor that I can't tell when he's really hurt or not. But dislocations are no joke, especially a shoulder. He'll probably be out for a while. I'm guessing this matters more than Shaq being out.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Some of you guys are making yourselves look and sound like complete fools. Obviously, if that happened to some of you, it would be easy for you to walk off the court because you are a man and can deal with the pain. Who cares about the fact that you wouldnt be able to move your arm because it is out of the socket...

RIGHT


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

fruitcake said:


> JO dislocated his shoulder last year (or 2 years ago), and he shot (and made) two free throws with his left hand before walking off the court by himself



Because every injury is exactly the same


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

23isback said:


> in other news.
> 
> Pat Riley says he will take another leave of absence, this time due to dental problems.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Tooeasy said:


> ugh, check out this gem of a thread a nets fan made earlier...
> http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=341783
> 
> whats even worse is mods allow the conversation to keep escalating.


He's a disgrace to Nets fans


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

So, what does this mean to the Heat's recent surge? If Wade's out 10-15 games, that could severely hurt the Heat's chances of even making the playoffs. You got both the Nets and Knicks not all that far behind. There's only 29 games left for the Heat, if Wade is out for even half that, they're probably screwed. Now do we see why the regular season matters?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This is going to be a long six weeks without Dwyane....


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Aussie Baller said:


> Good. Seriously who laughs at a player who is hurting that badly?


People have been doing that at Vince for years now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

fruitcake said:


> JO dislocated his shoulder last year (or 2 years ago), and he shot (and made) two free throws with his left hand before walking off the court by himself


True, didnt Kobe also dislocate his shoulder and played the whole quarter. Making some crazy shots too.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

This is straight out of the D-Wade-is-such-a-hero script.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I still think the Heat will make the playoffs. The only team that could potentially take their eight spot is the Knicks and they continue to be an inconsistent mess. Even if Wade does miss the whole six weeks that would still give him a week before the playoffs to get back. I guess the only worry would be if you play Shaq too much during those six weeks he might not have anything left come playoff time.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't see the Heat winning many games without Wade. Don't forget that the Nets are in a better position to take the 8th spot than the Knicks. And it's unlikely that Kidd or Carter gets traded (if they do all bets are off), so they might show a little more effort after the deadline. Even if the Heat do make the playoffs they are going to have to play the Pistons or Cavs likely.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

People act like having a joke about Wade is like making fun of a cancer patient when he only dislocated his shoulder.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Mateo said:


> I don't see the Heat winning many games without Wade. Don't forget that the Nets are in a better position to take the 8th spot than the Knicks. And it's unlikely that Kidd or Carter gets traded (if they do all bets are off), so they might show a little more effort after the deadline. Even if the Heat do make the playoffs they are going to have to play the Pistons or Cavs likely.


Well I am assuming the Nets do dump carter and or kidd. Its time for Thorn to blow up the Nets anyways if possible. Even if healthy that team isn't a title contender. Whats the point of getting the eight seed and getting your *** handed to you in first round? Especially when it looks like this could be an awesome draft. As for the Heat I assume they will do something like

Shaq
Haslem
Wright
Kapono
GP/Williams

They should be a .500 team. Thats enough to get 40 wins or so. I would love to play the Heat in the first round though.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

hope he gets better soon.

But this injury could play a big part for the trade deadline...

if the nets see an opening to get to the playoffs and overthrow their archibald nemisis Heat, i'm sure they'll keep kidd and carter and try to get to the second round....


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

JoeD said:


> People act like having a joke about Wade is like making fun of a cancer patient when he only dislocated his shoulder.


Making a joke is different than essentially saying he's a wuss for using a wheelchair. 

For example, the joke that Brian posted on the previous page was very funny to me. I laughed at it. But some of the other fans that are just ranting about how he left on a wheelchair are stupid.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I only have to say this...

It wasnt a good look for DWade to go off on a freaking wheelchair...covered in towels..Just give him some liverspots and he would of looked like a person in nursing home...Come on...


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

so what's the line-up now

PG Payton
SG E. Jones
SF Walker
PF Mourning
C O'Neal

...I guess i won't be the only one who miss the 90's


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Making a joke is different than essentially saying he's a wuss for using a wheelchair.
> 
> For example, the joke that Brian posted on the previous page was very funny to me. I laughed at it. But some of the other fans that are just ranting about how he left on a wheelchair are stupid.


yeah. hell, i even laughed when i saw he was about to cry the first time they showed it on TV
and its not offensive to hear someone make a joke about it, its just stupid for people to sit around and make judgments as to what exactly was wrong with him or how much it hurts. if the people on this board when crashing through the lane like he does everyday, they wouldnt be able to walk with out wincing in pain after one night. so its a little stupid for the same people to call him a wuss.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> yeah. hell, i even laughed when i saw he was about to cry the first time they showed it on TV
> and its not offensive to hear someone make a joke about it, its just stupid for people to sit around and make judgments as to what exactly was wrong with him or how much it hurts. if the people on this board when crashing through the lane like he does everyday, they wouldnt be able to walk with out wincing in pain after one night. so its a little stupid for the same people to call him a wuss.


I'll save this post cause I know it come in very handy in the near future


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HB said:


> I'll save this post cause I know it come in very handy in the near future


do i ever even make posts about you know who? because im pretty sure i have never held an opinion on him at all


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> do i ever even make posts about you know who? because im pretty sure i have never held an opinion on him at all


lol what are you talking about? Who is what? You know who? Who?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Making a joke is different than essentially saying he's a wuss for using a wheelchair.
> 
> For example, the joke that Brian posted on the previous page was very funny to me. I laughed at it. But some of the other fans that are just ranting about how he left on a wheelchair are stupid.


What if the joke is that he has a well known history of exagerating pain and injuries only to make heroic comebacks and that on this occasion he was wheeled out of the game for a shoulder injury - a seemingly excessive and exagerated display? To me that's funny in itself. Not that he got hurt or was in pain, but the circumstance of it. I don't know, mabye I just appreciate things like irony.

And it's not like we're talking about a guy who wrecked his knee or hurt his neck or suffered a concussion. We're talking about a common non-surgical shoulder injury. An injury that has him doing his best cancer boy impression. http://espn-i.starwave.com/media/apphoto/HTR11202220512.jpg

Can you picture Michael Jordan or Larry Bird EVER allowing themselves to be put in such a pathetic position?

Guess what guys. He's going to live. He's going to heal. His career is in no way in jeopardy. Some people act like the guy is dieing.

Anyway, it sure shows how far Shaq has fallen that people are wondering if his team can even play .500 ball with him as their best player.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HB said:


> lol what are you talking about? Who is what? You know who? Who?


i thought you meant you would save it to use it against me if i made fun of vince. and before i continue to make an *** of myself, i should probably leave to go do my homework


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pimped Out said:


> yeah. hell, i even laughed when i saw he was about to cry the first time they showed it on TV
> and its not offensive to hear someone make a joke about it, its just stupid for people to sit around and make judgments as to what exactly was wrong with him or how much it hurts. if the people on this board when crashing through the lane like he does everyday, they wouldnt be able to walk with out wincing in pain after one night. so its a little stupid for the same people to call him a wuss.


All worth it. Has his deal. Won himself and the Heat a ring.

I'm curious to see how he plays upon his return.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> i thought you meant you would save it to use it against me if i made fun of vince. and before i continue to make an *** of myself, i should probably leave to go do my homework


No not that. Sorry my post was a bit vague. I thought you raised some good points in that post, hence why I would use it later.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

MLKG said:


> And it's not like we're talking about a guy who wrecked his knee or hurt his neck or suffered a concussion. We're talking about a common non-surgical shoulder injury. An injury that has him doing his best cancer boy impression. http://espn-i.starwave.com/media/apphoto/HTR11202220512.jpg


its being insinuated here that surgery is definitely a possibility...official word hasn't come out yet as to the extend of the damage 

anyway, Ron Culp wants players with severe dislocations to be immobilized...that only makes sense



> Miami Heat guard Eddie Jones dislocated his left shoulder in an NBA game Monday night against the Detroit Pistons.
> 
> Jones, the team's leading scorer, was injured while trying to steal the ball from Detroit's Corliss Williamson.
> 
> *After being attended to by the team's medical staff, Jones left the court on a stretcher.*


another example.....

anyway, with the Jones injury, he was out a while, then came back too early...he needed surgery in the off season. Heat are going to be much more careful with Wade. If the damage is severe enough (which it looked like it was) I think he will get the surgery to make sure it doesn't come back to bite in the future


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

MLKG said:


> Anyway, it sure shows how far Shaq has fallen that people are wondering if his team can even play .500 ball with him as their best player.


I'm actually going to be interested in watching Miami for once with Wade out. Shaq looked great after Wade left. It'll be interesting to see what he does.

I heard on the radio that Dwayne Wade will be back on Sunday... Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

alexander said:


> so what's the line-up now
> 
> PG Payton
> SG E. Jones
> ...


I miss the 90's


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I've dislocated my finger before... which is nothing compared to this.. but I will say the part that hurts the most isn't the instance where it was dislocated... it's the time between it being dislocated and putting it back in. If they weren't able to pop it back in until the hospital that must have hurt extremely bad.


----------



## kbird (Dec 7, 2006)

I guess god is watching and after Stern so shamelessly gave away the championship to the Heat last season, god decided to screw with them this season.

Justice in action.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

alexander said:


> so what's the line-up now
> 
> PG Payton
> SG E. Jones
> ...


For now....

GP
EJ
Kapono
Haslem
Shaq

But I would like it to be...

Jwill
Wright
Kapono
Haslem
Shaq


----------



## kbird (Dec 7, 2006)

> That's what happens when you attack the basket in the NBA. Nobody does it like Wade. It's not his fault nobody can guard him.


No. Free throws happen when you get fouled, not just because you attack the baket, and Wade didn't get fouled even 1/3 of the time during those finals against Dallas. He shot 50 freethrows in 2 games, and was really fouled maybe 7-8 times. So you do the math.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

im surprised nobody said that he just wanted to sit out today because he didn't want to face the wrath of dirk.....


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow well to bad for Heat fans. Does that mean the Nets have a spot locked up. The good thing for Miami fans next year is they can get a great pg in the draft. The bad thing for Miami is their old team gets even older.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> i thought you meant you would save it to use it against me if i made fun of vince. and before i continue to make an *** of myself, i should probably leave to go do my homework


No, he means he is going to use those words to describe another player whom he believes does similar things


----------



## Tmac4MVP1 (Oct 29, 2005)

wow, alotta wade haters out there, umm my input would b, i dont think the heat will make the playoffs now barring the fact that the injury was not actually as bad as it looked and wade can return before the season ends, but i for one doubt that and so someone will pass them out of the east..the heat in the lotto this yr, shaq cant do it w/o the sidekick (and obviously shaq kinda is the sidekick now, w/e)


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

kbird said:


> No. Free throws happen when you get fouled, not just because you attack the baket, and Wade didn't get fouled even 1/3 of the time during those finals against Dallas. He shot 50 freethrows in 2 games, and was really fouled maybe 7-8 times. So you do the math.


Easily one of the five most foolish things ever posted on this site.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Easily one of the five most foolish things ever posted on this site.


Really? I'm not sure that crack's kbird's top5.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

kbird said:


> I guess god is watching and after Stern so shamelessly gave away the championship to the Heat last season, god decided to screw with them this season.
> 
> Justice in action.


.........


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

It's over for the Heat. Second team ever to win a championship and not make the playoffs the following year? What an embarrasment for Miami.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Remember when Kobe fans noted a couple of years ago that Wade would be on the receiving end of similar ridiculous and illogical hatred if he was ever on/near the top of the basketball world?

Well...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Scratched shoulder, BOOK IT, dude is a drama queen gets wheeled out in a wheel chair like he was shot in the leg or something. 2-3 weeks at worse, strained rotator or something like that.
> 
> he might have that Kobe shoulder thing from like 2 years ago. he missed only a few games. He'll wear a shoulder strap.



That looked REALLY REALLY painful, bro. I hate Dwyane as much as the next guy but he wasn't faking on this one.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

23isback said:


> in other news.
> 
> Pat Riley says he will take another leave of absence, this time due to dental problems.




:lol: :lol: :lol: 

That is just awesome.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> It's over for the Heat. Second team ever to win a championship and not make the playoffs the following year? What an embarrasment for Miami.


They're already the worst championship team in my lifetime, regardless of whether they make it. I wouldn't count them out of the playoffs yet. The Nets and Knicks aren't exactly strong teams to challenge them. Plus quick recoveries aren't unheard of.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

^ Yup.

To be fair, Kevin Mchale played an ENTIRE NBA season with a broken foot. Consider that he is a big man and has to bang with other bodies in the paint.

The NBA has really lost that blue collar mentality.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-222wadehurt,0,7330827.story?coll=sfla-sports-front



> The All-Star guard, who was injured in Wednesday's loss in Houston, flew to Miami overnight, with an examination confirming the initial diagnosis of a dislocated left shoulder.
> 
> The Heat said Wade will now take time to deliberate treatment options after meeting Thursday with team physician Harlan Selesnick. A source familiar with Wade's treatment options said a six-week program of rest and rehabilitation is among the prime considerations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Half these guys who dump on Wade have probably not even felt REAL pain before.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

alexander said:


> so what's the line-up now
> 
> PG Payton
> SG E. Jones
> ...


I hear the Heat are in talks with Michael & Scottie about comebacks. HBO's already bidding on the movie rights.


----------



## CB4Allstar (Feb 21, 2006)

This will be big. Dwyane has carried the Heat all year. Even with Shaq, the Heat offense will be terrible. Their offense WITH Dwyane was mediocre alone, now without him? Oh boy....They will struggle to get into the playoffs if he is out for over 15 games in my opinion.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> It's over for the Heat. Second team ever to win a championship and not make the playoffs the following year? What an embarrasment for Miami.


Especially considering the fact that injuries have played no part in our struggles. Hey, could you remind me how well the Nets did the year after they won a title? I can't remember.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Especially considering the fact that injuries have played no part in our struggles. Hey, could you remind me how well the Nets did the year after they won a title? I can't remember.



Aother lame shot at the Nets. I know they suck.

Continue creating new cheapshots to take at the Nets, I could care less. It's just a damn shame that a team that supposidely won the title will not even make the playoffs. Shame indeed.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Um, video on this? I wanna see what happened because I missed it.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> Half these guys who dump on Wade have probably not even felt REAL pain before.



I think that is there right.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

You think Shane battier may receive a suspension for all of this? I mean, this is Dwyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaneeee Waaaaaaaaaade.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We will find out just how much the Diesel still has left in the tank now. People are counting them out, but they have Shaq. And their offense will now run through him. It will be interesting to see if him and Zo can carry the load.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Aother lame shot at the Nets. I know they suck.
> 
> Continue creating new cheapshots to take at the Nets, I could care less. It's just a damn shame that a team that supposidely won the title will not even make the playoffs. Shame indeed.


If the most prominent quality of Nets fans wasn't irrational hatred of all things Dwyane Wade, you might not be such an easy or enjoyable target.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> If the most prominent quality of Nets fans wasn't irrational hatred of all things Dwyane Wade, you might not be such an easy or enjoyable target.



Sorry, I hate Dwyane Wade, most Nets fans do. You'll never change that. It's there right to hate him, if you weren't so easily aggravated by the hate for Dwyane, maybe you could accept that fact that they don't like him but it gets to you. It eats you away.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> We will find out just how much the Diesel still has left in the tank now. People are counting them out, but they have Shaq. And their offense will now run through him. It will be interesting to see if him and Zo can carry the load.



Shaq is not going to play 40 min a night. They lose Wade's penetration which was HUGE for there shooters. It will be interesting to see how Kapono plays after this.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

It amuses me.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

No, it doesn't. It pisses you off. You just want to beat that poster alive after every down post on Wade. It stays in your head. You try to ignore it but you are forced to respond back.

It's ok, we understand.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

**edited: Please abide by the standards of conduct** Jizzy. It's being **edited** to hate on someone when they're down. It's your right, but it's also your right to join the KKK and hate on black people. Just because it's your right, doesn't make it right.

Just cut the **** and move from the thread; you're **edited**.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

You're amusing me now. Why would I hate Nets fans? They're a constant stream of unintentional humor, what with their hilarious notions of Vincent Lamar Carter's superiority to Dwyane Wade, their comically optimistic outlook for their team every season and their single-minded focus on denigrating everything about the Miami Heat and Dwyane Wade every day. If it came from a fan base that wasn't so comically delusional, it wouldn't be so funny to me.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

videos of this?

EDIT: NVM I saw it, dam it didn't look like much, but boy Wade seemed to me like he was holding his tears back.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-222wadehurt,0,7330827.story?coll=sfla-sports-front


So, if he decides to take the rehab route he comes back 2 weeks before the end of the season and not at 100% because he will require surgery again in the summer. Bank on it people, he's done for the season, I feel that it's better for him to take the safer route than to risk dislocating it again, what a shame.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Fall seven times, get up via wheelchair.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i just read on Yahoo Sports that he may be considering "season ending surgery" 

wow....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Samael said:


> So, if he decides to take the rehab route he comes back 2 weeks before the end of the season and not at 100% because he will require surgery again in the summer. Bank on it people, he's done for the season, I feel that it's better for him to take the safer route than to risk dislocating it again, what a shame.


yea, I feel the same way

I never thought I would want my favorite player o get surgery, but that seems like the smart choice here for the future health of his shoulder


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I seriously hate Dwayne Wade but I would never wish pain on him. I hate it when people make fun of injuries. When Vince Carter got hurt everyone said he was faking when it a lot to do with jumpers knee. Now people are making fun of Wade it just pathetic. For everyone who thinks the Heat will make the playoffs LOL. You think the Heat did bad without Shaq wait till you see them without Wade. I bet we will see a lot of "absences" from Pat Riley. That spot will go to the Nets. I think the Nets are basiclly a lock now for the playoffs in either the 4th (they could still make a run) or 8th spot. RJ is coming back and Vince is starting to get angry you should have seen him vs the Hornets.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I blame Pat Riley, if he didn't come back as soon as the skies were sunny this would've never happened. Bad karma is a b****


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

So a lot of Nets fans also hate the Miami Heat and D-Wade? Is there anything you guys don't hate?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mysterio said:


> So a lot of Nets fans also hate the Miami Heat and D-Wade? Is there anything you guys don't hate?


well, we did pwn them 4-0 and 4-1 the last 2 playoffs 

and last years were much sweeter after having to listen to Nets fans saying they were going to beat us the whole season


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

mysterio said:


> So a lot of Nets fans also hate the Miami Heat and D-Wade? Is there anything you guys don't hate?


Anything related to the Nets.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mysterio said:


> So a lot of Nets fans also hate the Miami Heat and D-Wade?* Is there anything you guys don't hate?*



Nope.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> You're amusing me now. Why would I hate Nets fans? They're a constant stream of unintentional humor, what with their hilarious notions of Vincent Lamar Carter's superiority to Dwyane Wade, their comically optimistic outlook for their team every season and their single-minded focus on denigrating everything about the Miami Heat and Dwyane Wade every day. If it came from a fan base that wasn't so comically delusional, it wouldn't be so funny to me.



It tears you apart, don't deny it.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

We hate the Heat because evey time we get close to beating them freaking RJ gets injured and screws us over. We have a rivalry with the Raptors. No hate for any other franchise.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> pretty much = season over.* Chalk this one up as the season we couldn't get 1 full game in with our championship roster*


yep.

just when i thought it couldnt get any worse injury-wise......BAM!


----------

